# Basics Videos



## Yondanchris (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello All, 

Here are a few videos I made hurriedly for a distance student. I had 30min before I had to pick up my daughter's from school and wanted to impart some comments about basics. These are not designed to be an encyclopedia on the subject matter! Lol 
















Thanks, 

Chris 

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned (Jan 29, 2017)

Solid Chris, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 29, 2017)

Neat, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 31, 2017)

Newest addition:


----------

